# Goats eating wood?



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

When we built our barn we had 5 12X12 horse stalls built. On the backside of each stall we paneled it with wood. Originally we planned on only having horses. Well, one of the stalls is being used for the goats as their shelter. 

I had noticed that it looked like they may have been eating it through the couple years I've had them, but thought maybe it was just the way the wood he used was when he paneled it as it never got any worse.
Tonight I glaced at it and noticed a HOLE in the wood where they have eaten it. And there are a couple other places where it's wet and they've been trying to eat it as well. 

Why are they doing this? They get fed grain and alfalfa. They have free choice minerals out as well as baking soda. What can I put on it to make them stop? I really don't want them to continue to eat the wood. 

Thanks!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Goats love to chew on lots of stuff, but they dont actually eat it LOL! Have you caught them at it? If you do give a little slap on the nose saying in a firm tone "NO!".


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have my barn sided with OSB thats been painted/ if mine aren't beating the walls with their heads they're chewing on it. They do it out of boredom...not because they're hungry.
If you have the material to cover the wood to the height they are chewing, you can use a smooth fiberglass panel like you would have in your bath to protect the walls in the shower or go the simpler route and paint the area they're chewing with manure.... get some goat berries and make them wet enough to smear on the walls, they won't eat poop.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, goats like to chew on stuff especially if they are bored. I have an idea for you but you wouldn't like it...LOL 
I'll tell ya anyway...
When I worked with horses years ago, we had a couple of mares who ALWAYS went to the same spot on the fenceline and would crib. Well after a little while it looks like they are literately eating the wood, and wears it down, and the farms end up having to replace the boards.
One of the guys went out with gloves and rubbed manure over the top rails on that section <fence was black anyway...>, and guess what? Those mares left it alone.

Well...goats don't like poo, I know mine if there is 1 piece of poo in the feeder they won't touch the feed.
So I wonder if you rub a little poo on it, if that will turn them off from chewing on it?
I know it sounds gross, but....if all else fails.

We have OSB siding too like Liz, our goats don't really chew on it though, but they love to rub their horns and heads on it and cause the paint and some of the wood to chip. We just painted it a year ago, and already need lots of touch up spots.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

^ I actually used to do this with a horse we had the cribbed too, he drove me nuts. I would put wet muddy poo on all the tops of the fenceposts. 
You could try some no chew spray http://www.jeffersequine.com/no-chew/ca ... /cp/FA-N1/


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I got lots of horse poo.... will try that. 
Even if they aren't eating it.... they're still putting holes in the wall :roll: at least they can't chew their way out.... they'd just hit the metal part of the barn. 
Just wonder why all of a sudden they started doing it....


----------



## Red Maple Farm (Jun 5, 2012)

Have you ever thought that they may be lacking something, I know with cows, when they chew on wood they are lacking salt int he daily diet. My goats used to do the same thing, so I thought well it worked with my cows.... what about goats, so I put a small salt block in there for them, and they stop doing it. They havent chewed on wood I think in about 5 months now. So try a salt block. Maybe it will work for you like it did me, let me know, I would like to hear the out come of these wood chewing goaties!


----------

